# HRC GRAND Running Order



## Marsh Mule (Oct 16, 2009)

Running order has been posted. Good Luck to all

http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/2012FallGrand/Initial%20Call%20Back%20Web%20Report%201.pdf


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

C200 10th dog in my flight, I'll take it.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

C254 in the middle of the pack.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

B182 83rd in line for my flight.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> C200 10th dog in my flight, I'll take it.


Good position Jeff.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

A41 middle of the pack. I will take it.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

D290 and D295, 5th and 10th in the flight. You would think they would have given me some time to catch my breath! lol


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dog 89 last again! Guess ill have all day saturday to go watch other set ups...


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

i_willie12 said:


> Dog 89 last again! Guess ill have all day saturday to go watch other set ups...


They are changing it this year so that you can't see the test until the day you run it!

But with that beast you have, you don't need to worry!!!!!!!!

This is a joke to Nathan. Just yanking his chain!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

JamesTannery said:


> D290 and D295, 5th and 10th in the flight. You would think they would have given me some time to catch my breath! lol


they have to run you pros quickly!!!


----------



## Melissa Page (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeff Huntington said:


> They are changing it this year so that you can't see the test until the day you run it!


What?! Tell me you jest!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Melissa Page said:


> What?! Tell me you jest!


Yes Mellisa playing with willie


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

i_willie12 said:


> Dog 89 last again! Guess ill have all day saturday to go watch other set ups...


Now when you get all your "no birds" you won't have to go back three!! Sorry, couldn't resist either!


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Andy Symons said:


> Now when you get all your "no birds" you won't have to go back three!! Sorry, couldn't resist either!



Yeah no kidding!!!!!!! Just hoping to not have any at all!!!

Jeff i just take pictures of the set up then Sprig and i go back to the camper and we talk about the set ups!!! Where they are the issues with them what bush to look by..


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

i_willie12 said:


> Yeah no kidding!!!!!!! Just hoping to not have any at all!!!
> 
> Jeff i just take pictures of the set up then Sprig and i go back to the camper and we talk about the set ups!!! Where they are the issues with them what bush to look by..


I figured you Mo boys used your helicopter to get a bird's eye view of the test and night vision equipment (you and sprig) to test run at night. You need to teach your Dad your tricks!!!


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

B 182. 83 in the running order. Seems to be my norm. Out of 4 grands I have never ran the first day.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Jeff Huntington said:


> they have to run you pros quickly!!!


Im a rank amatuer on a good day!


----------



## honkin (May 5, 2006)

I think it is great that we have Sean "Puffy" Combs and baseballl great, Ty Cobb running in this year's Grand!


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

Got my list of dogs to watch.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

B187, 4th from last in my flight. Guess I will get to watch some good dog work before my short walk to the line and my long drive home.

Lonster


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Looks like the weather is going to be a wet grand.  Need to bring extra socks I guess, starting to pack the truck tomorrow.


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Margo Ellis said:


> Looks like the weather is going to be a wet grand.  Need to bring extra socks I guess, starting to pack the truck tomorrow.





http://m.accuweather.com/en/us/catoosa-ok/74015/extended-weather-forecast/2138876

WED and Thursday good start ... hope you get to chase Pheasants around in the rain ..........


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Margo Ellis said:


> Looks like the weather is going to be a wet grand.  Need to bring extra socks I guess, starting to pack the truck tomorrow.


Just give it a day it will change maybe even worse


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone know the photographer at the Grand and how I can contact them?


----------



## molly schlachter (Jun 3, 2012)

The Grand was photographed by MCS Photography. Check out our website: www dot MCSPHOTOGRAPHY dot com. Thanks!


----------

